# WWII Airbase-Cornwall-Sept 08



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 28, 2008)

Since this is my first post I want to apologize for any mistakes in advance.

This former airbase was only used for 3 years, but was one of the most intensly used in the area, which is saying something because the weather proved to be the downfall of this base. There were countless accidents off the coast and in the surrounding area due to fog.

It is a massive place, however most of the buildings are now gone, leaving only the concrete foundations. This is because most of the 165 buildings were built to be temporary. The base housed over 170 bombers in dispersal points with plenty of tie down points so the planes didn't blow away, for the most part these are still there. There were 3,500 active service members, with over 100 underground air raid shelters that could house 50 men (& women) each. I have just started my hunt for these, but the 4 I found yesterday were full of water; quite creepy to see since you can get an idea of the size from the entry points. I did find one on the way out but didn't have time to give it my full attention. 







This is one of the many buildings used to store bomb fuses and components, they were also used for storing granades and incendiary bombs. On approach, the smell of poo was indescribable.









That isn't wall to wall mud, it is poo. Someone even thought it would be nice to put thier babies nappy into the offering. The land in now used for shaggy moor sheep and wild horses, I guess they don't like the weather either.




A view to the main control tower.














To the right of the building, you will notice the wild horse and sheep roaming about the place. Just look how tidy they keep the grass.









The watch office.




Signals office









Astonishingly, even in this two story 25 foot high, by 38 foot wide structure, it has not been spared from the wrath of poo. Just to give you some idea of the levels I am talking about; what you are looking at is a tire buried in poo, and this is on the first floor. This tire probably belonged to the same set as the one which has now become a nettle planter out front.




Future adventure? An opening to an air raid shelter. The shelter I found on the way out.






That concludes my first post, I hope it wasn't too painful for all you vets. This place is about 20 minutes away from home so I am sure I will have more to report soon. Many thanks for your time.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of poo, well done for stomaching it and getting some good pictures, It looks pretty sparse there now but i like the contol tower.


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 28, 2008)

Poo has a strange chemical content, believe it or not, that is a very old, petrified tea bag. Fancy a cup of tea?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 28, 2008)

davidstow moor? nice report....


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe...I wasn't specific because of the delicate ecosystem that has evolved.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks excellent, well, apart from the amount of poo littering the place, other than that, it looks great. Love the control tower still being there. The horses are doing a grand job of keeping all the grass down.

Excellent pics, like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 28, 2008)

Wasn't too enthralled. Yer report was crap.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 28, 2008)

Good first report, Lily Pollen. Look forward to seeing more...but without the poo, hopefully!  Oh, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 28, 2008)

Many thanks for the warm welcome. 

I went out tonight, to a friend's farm to find an abandoned house that I noticed recently when walking around his many acres of land. This house is in the middle of nowhere and completely untouched. I couldn't get in tonight, but I will go back as soon as I can find someone to go in with me. I am confident that it will be safe, but I don't want to take the chance.

This place couldn't have been more perfect if I had created the environment myself. This house is a massive cob house that was abandoned in the 50's. I saw the kitchen through a little window and it looked like the people just got up one day and left. There is not a spec of light in the whole place because it is completely covered in thick brambles.

I will ask my farmer friend about the known history of the house, to be included with my report. 

I look forward to sharing this find with you very soon.


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 28, 2008)

i agree that grass is sexy lol


----------



## Scotty (Sep 28, 2008)

sod the grass, get down that hole .


nice reports and pics.


----------



## losttom (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought i was just me that found the poo filled places 
Nice place, look forward to the photos of the house


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 28, 2008)

I wanted to go down one of those holes so badly, but I ran out of time. 

I did have a heart pumping moment when I stepped into an area above some of the water filled shelters and my feet sunk into the ground. I noticed the rust stained grass and it made me shutter to think what it would be like to fall in....oooo creepy.

I love those little rushes of adrenaline. 

On another note, I have found a local air raid shelter that is accessible. A local man told me there is still a packet of old WWII biscuits down there, along with lots of other photogenic goodies. It is the same Stanton shelter that are at this location. So I shall go there as well.


----------



## lycos (Sep 29, 2008)

*Did someone mention hole??*

Nice little find there lily, sounds like you've got a few good explores lined up, look forward to seeing the reports!


----------



## smiffy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya ...great report mate......This place looks and sounds familiar to me.....
Many (many !!) years ago I was an eager and enthusiastic Air Cadet and one year we came down from Gloucestershire to RAF St Mawgan for our summer camp....stationed there at the same time (allright allright if you insist .........it was the _very_ early seventies OK? thats how long ago !!!) was a contingent of US Marines..the idea was cooked up that we should have an 'escape and evasion' exercise with them on a dis-used airfield not far from St Mawgan......I think this is the place as I recall being told that it wasn't used for long because of the adverse weather in the area..also the stands of fir trees in the background are noticeable and there were some big plantations of firs inbetween the runways back then...............anyways.........
I have sorta fond-ish memories of being chased up hill and around the dales by the 'search' force of US Marines who weren't exactly 'gentle' in their pursuit of us poor young lads.....
The mission was to capture a tea urn off the opposing forces who had 'dug in' deep in one of the above mentioned plantations in one of the old dispersals..........It was a good crack now I think about it.......... even though it was extremely foggy and drizzling with rain throughout the whole day....we ended up soaked to the skin but then went back to the airbase to have tea with the marines in their mess hall where they slipped us bottles of beer with the bacon sandwiches even though they knew full well we were way too young..........
Aaaahhhh....fond recollections of youth aaaaahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 29, 2008)

What a fantastic story. I go to this place a lot, especially in the autumn months, and I have to say the image of being chased through the woods by marines, in a not so gentle way will stay with me. Sounds like fun. ;-)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent pics for a first post!

Number 3 & 4 in particular capture the place well -ta for sharing! 

Lb:jimlad:

P.s. -welcome to DP


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you very much. I look forward to sharing what used to be a secret passion with you. .. It's nice to share, with people who don't think I am weird for taking an interest in this.


----------



## *MrB* (Sep 29, 2008)

Lily_Pollen said:


> Thank you very much. I look forward to sharing what used to be a secret passion with you. .. It's nice to share, with people who don't think I am weird for taking an interest in this.



Welcome Lily, Look forward to seeing some more reports


----------



## Underworld (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pictures. My grandfather fly microlights from here, so I know it well. 

Welcome to the DP BTW

UW


----------



## smiffy (Sep 29, 2008)

Lily_Pollen said:


> I have to say the image of being chased through the woods by marines, in a not so gentle way will stay with me. Sounds like fun. ;-)


Just what exactly are you suggesting madam ???? heh heh !


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Sep 29, 2008)

smiffy said:


> Just what exactly are you suggesting madam ???? heh heh !




I wasn't imagining you being chased by marines...I was using your story for my own means, I even shared it with a amorous girlfriend, who also travels to the base. So for that we thank you.


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post thanks for sharing, keep up the good work.:jiggy:


----------



## huggles (Oct 1, 2008)

Just how is so much poo possible? How, how???


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 1, 2008)

huggles said:


> Just how is so much poo possible? How, how???



Would you like one of my bean curries?


----------



## Lily_Pollen (Oct 1, 2008)

That explains the amount of poo....those animals have been eating bean curry.


----------



## tankie88 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Museum*

Next time your down to davidstow lily try here..........http://www.cornwallatwarmuseum.co.uk/


----------



## CherylCyanide (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL at the above posts about bean curry 

But yeah, that's an awesome first post  I loved the pics, I don;t know how you stomached all that poo! I wouldn't have been able to anyway!

Cheryl x x x


----------

